# Hard drive partition problem



## altamative (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok, I just took a 250 GB HDD out of my pc (Windows xp, no service packs) Where it had to be partitioned to 127 GB, When I switched it over to mac thats all it can see is the 127gb partition it doesnt see the other 123 gb, My question is, How do I go about removing that partition and getting the full 250 GB back, I am running OSX 10.3.7 any help would be greatly appreciated.

-altamative


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Since you have the OS on it already, I am not sure how to re-partition it. If you do not mind re-installing, just wipe out the drive (the install CD may let you do that) and start over again.

Fat32 are read by MACs - but limited in size. You need to get the drive into MacOS extended or journaled.

I ran into a similar problem on a new firewire drive - reformatting fixed the problem.

There is a Disk Utility in the Utilities folder - it will let you examine the drive.


----------

